# the rest of the world & iPhoto



## gigi (Dec 26, 2002)

Happy Christmas...
After taking some pics of my family & friends over the festive season, I proudly boasted of how i would get my mac to send the pictures to apple and get them printed in a beautiful book format.....sounds good so far.
So i organize my book, click on share, click on order book (this is so easy....it is too good to be true)
And well, it is too good to be true.....to my immense disappointment i find find that i can only order print or a book if i live in the US or Canada. 

Why is this....

I live in Ireland & I can use 1-click to order thing from the Irish Apple store....so why cant i get some pics printed.
I feel like a second class apple citizen


----------



## gigi (Dec 26, 2002)

I dont know why this post was moved from the "Mac OS X System & Software" forum. The post was concerned with Mac OS X software......software made by apple.....and the lack a considerable feature for everyone outside of the US and Canada.

I now feel like a second class macosx.com citizen also (boo hoo poor me)


----------



## edX (Dec 26, 2002)

geez, when people want to feel picked on they can look for it everywhere 

it was moved because it deals with an iphoto issue, which is in the domain of the digital canvas forum. but i left a redirect in the original forum you posted to, so technically you are getting exposure in 2 forums. 

and for what it's worth, i agree with your sentiments that you should have the ability to order the books as well as yanks and canucks. surely it shouldn't be that hard for apple to set up partenerships with printers around the world.


----------



## Sogni (Dec 26, 2002)

Maybe you can use someone's address in the US or Canada to place the order, then have them ship it to you. A little extra work, some extra time and a few more bucks - but should work.


----------



## Meltdown (Dec 26, 2002)

The same goes for using Sherlock 3. I live in the netherlands. Sherlock is useless over here. Works only if you're in the US. Pretty lame.


----------



## gigi (Dec 26, 2002)

> geez, when people want to feel picked on they can look for it everywhere



Ed, i consider you the "yoda" of this board, so i say this respectfully, but i am sure if everyone but "SF Bay Area" could use iPhoto you would feel pretty "picked on" as well.

Meltdown, you are correct i thnk i have opened  "Sherlock" about 3 times since you can search from the Finder.....i app is useless to me also.

BTW, i read on /. (http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=02/12/26/1747202) that "Early Christmas morning I downloaded some digital pictures into iPhoto on OS X 10.2.3. My trusty iBook began playing what sounded like a repeating *Irish*  jig."

maybe apple have realised their mistake......


----------



## edX (Dec 27, 2002)

gigi - that's about a nice a thing as anybody has ever said about me. thank you. my only real point was that we would never pick on you around here. we're just trying to keep things organized.

and yea, i'll repeat, that's pretty poor of apple to not offer this to everyone - they could at least just increase shipping and handling charges.  since i don't really care about or use sherlock anyway, i'm not getting involved in whether that should or shouldn't be offered to everybody.


----------



## andrewhicks (Jan 10, 2003)

Yes, and this is especially annoying when considering that Apple keep giving freebies to .Mac subscribers in the form of Kodak prints.

Almost $50 worth.  So, not only do we not get access to the same services, but we dont get the occasional perks that Apple "reward" loyalty with.

Can it be SO difficult to set up partnership with a digital photography service?  When was iPhoto released again?

I guess that Mac users in Europe don't account for much business.

Same with iMovie.  I don't yet have a digital camera, but have lots of files converted into quicktime streams that I would like to incorporate into movies.  Unfortunately the default format for a new movie project when a camera is not attached is NTSC, not PAL, which is the standard here.  Therefore I cannot import the streams either.  Is it so difficult to give us the option of creating a PAL project?

Glorius apps that really empower us to be very creative, but still very unkind to those of us in Europe.

Andrew


----------



## pcouture (Jan 14, 2003)

I live in Canada, and OS X runs in French on my computer. If I want to order books or prints from iPhoto, I have to change the interface language to English, log out, log back in and launch iPhoto, which then presents me with the option to share in those ways.

Along the same line, iMovie ALWAYS opened new projects in PAL if I did not have my camcorder plugged in. It's as if Mac OS X assumes that I can't be French and Canadian at the same time. However, they clearly have French Canadian configurations!!! I found a hack that alloed me to force the preferences to NTSC, no matter what.

Even for Canadian users, Sherlock (and Watson for that matter, but not as bad as APPLE's own Sherlock!!!) are useless. I hope this will change soon as I like those

It's not nearly as big a problem as yours, but all this to say that so-called "international" Oerating systems" are not as International as they seem.

My 2 cents worth...


----------



## Giaguara (Jan 14, 2003)

i never use sherlock = just google.. 

all europe .. the same thing for iphotos. i should have used someone's address living in US to have those photos printed.. too late  

you can't besides open a paypal where people could pay you if you live outside US (and no paypal with no credit card, worse) .. i hope to adjust those by getting over ...


----------

